# Question for those who are working on rooting D3



## nerdslogic (Jul 7, 2011)

I have to ask....so sorry if this is newb question....but why is 2.3.3 and 2.3.4 able to be rooted for nexus line but not us? I understand the whole unlocked boot loader part in the nexus but it appears that gb itself is rootable for them.

Can't we use same exploit or at least use it as a base to obtain root for us?

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

nerdslogic said:


> I have to ask....so sorry if this is newb question....but why is 2.3.3 and 2.3.4 able to be rooted for nexus line but not us? I understand the whole unlocked boot loader part in the nexus but it appears that gb itself is rootable for them.
> 
> Can't we use same exploit or at least use it as a base to obtain root for us?
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


Moto patched the exploits probably. I would assume they had to be patched before it could get cleared to be released.


----------



## nerdslogic (Jul 7, 2011)

Hmm....I had to ask as the nexus just got 2.3.5 and they can root that just like 2.3.3 and 2.3.4....leads me to believe there is an exploit still open

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntken (Jun 6, 2011)

I believe they obtain root on the nexus the same way they do on the xoom and do it through the kernel. Now if thats the case then the D3 won't see root until its unlocked OR another way is found and unfortunately that way just wouldn't work yet.


----------



## Meibs (Jun 11, 2011)

Yea, sucks ken. Needz rewtz!!!! Na0!!


----------



## carbanm (Jul 3, 2011)

I tried to root as listed http://androidforums.com/galaxy-min...-users-rooting-android-2-3-4-gingerbread.html here, and no luck whatsoever. it just errors upon trying to install the unsigned update.zip.

It looks like samsung hasn't locked the update protocol in the same way that motorola has. I do hope this phone gets root soon, though, as it's an excellent phone!


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

"carbanm said:


> I tried to root as listed http://androidforums.com/galaxy-mini-s5570-all-things-root/376035-gingerbread-users-rooting-android-2-3-4-gingerbread.html here, and no luck whatsoever. it just errors upon trying to install the unsigned update.zip.
> 
> It looks like samsung hasn't locked the update protocol in the same way that motorola has. I do hope this phone gets root soon, though, as it's an excellent phone!


You can't flash anything that isn't signed by Moto. That's the problem.

~Transmitted via D3 using RootzWiki Donate~


----------



## nerdslogic (Jul 7, 2011)

I take it there is no way to bluff the sig?


----------



## nerdslogic (Jul 7, 2011)

Would be nice that is for sure

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sparkyman (Jun 6, 2011)

Gingersnap restated my phone. And that am I root app. Says when I select advanced details it says I am root but all the su files say permission denied.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------

